# Voulez-vous rouler avec moi ce soir ?



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello to all !

After a few months of reading posts of this forum & taking notes, I'm ready to introduce myself :
My name is Alex, I'm 28 y-o & come from France (excuse my english !). About 6 months ago, I found accidentaly the cargo bike forum. Found some photos of Big Dummies, liked it & decided to learn more about these weird bikes !

After a long thinking, I decided to go ahead & finally buy a f****** Big Dummy ! I was motivated by the facts that :
1. I recently crashed my car (sometimes, old people shouldn't drive...).
2. I'd like to make a big tour in northern Europe, there's a lot of countries out there I'd like to discover.

So in mid-june, I received a big box & then, I started to build my new bike !










The building :
- 2011 Surly Big Dummy
- Wideloaders
- Longloader
- Rolling Jackass centerstand
- Flight deck
- 2010 freeloaders
- Jones aluminum loop H-bar
- Ergon GP1 biokork grips
- Deda leather handlebar tape
- Crane bell
- Crankbrothers 50/50 pedals
- Brooks Flyer Special saddle
- Woody's sexy fenders
I think that's all...

Bad news during the building : the bike had an impact during the transport & I wasn't able to mount the headset (for a $600 shipping, thank you FedEx !). But a few hammer strokes & the problem was solved...









Didn't know flat pedals but now, I love them !

























Loop H-bar + Ergon grips + leather tape = yeah baby !









































Well, riding the Dummy is really pleasant. Great feeling since the first time. The length of the bike is not disturbing at all. You just have to take care of the width when riding with the wideloaders for the first time ! So now, it feels kinda weird when I take my other bike (a 2010 Scott Aspect) : it feels like I'm riding a kid bike ! Funny...

Now, I'm looking with envy at some Large Marge rims & maybe 2,5" Hookworms tires. But I think it could be too much tiring for a long distance... I think I'll wait a little more time before trying it...

That's all for the moment ; it's nearly 2am here in France & it's too late for me to (trying to) speak in english ! Better for me to come back later.

So good night for those who sleep & see you later everybody.
Alex


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Welcome to the world of cargobiking.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice bike, I need to get one soon.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gottagetmeoneathose.*

Excuse my slaughter of English, but that is how much of America uses the language. Anyway really nice bike and build job. I like the bar layout. I am using H Bars on my Pugs.

Have Fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you !

Effectively, the H-bar is very comfortable. I really appreciate to be able to use different hand positions.

The next upgrade will probably be a light system. I'd like to power both front & tail lights with a dynamo hub. The ideal configuration for me would be a single I/O button for both lights & a system (probably something like a capacitor) for the lights to stay on 1 or 2 minutes when I stop at a traffic light for example... So I'm trying to find some examples of DIY bike lighting systems to see what I could consider to do... If someone already did it, advices are always welcome !



davedivided said:


> Have Fun:thumbsup:


Don't worry about that !

PS : I think I didn't understand well the "Attach files" function ! Have to look closer how it works !


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking bike--I love the wood fenders.

The Loop bar / Ergon combo is great! I use that too.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet, you are riding in style mu friend. You should have placed a damage claim with Fedex. For that much money they should protect their cargo not damage their cargo.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

I know, but I've seen that after having come back. I should have opened the box & built up the bike in their warehouse to check it !

Well by chance, it was just a piece of the headset. Not a big deal. If necessary, I could just buy another one & replace it. But trust me, it's quite frustrating when you discover that you won't be able to ride your bike right now !


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everybody,

As I said before, I bought my Big Dummy in order to make a tour across northern Europe next year. I currently live near Bordeaux (west coast of France) & I'd like to go to Finland where one of my cousin live. I plan to cross the north of France, then Belgium, Nederlands, a little part of Germany, then Danemark, Swenden to Stockholm & finally a boat to Finland (Pori exactly). I want to start this trip when the good weather will start to come here (something like april or may) & want to take my time to do it. Don't want to hurry, if I want to stay a few days at a place or make a detour, I'll do it... For the return, we'll see... Why not Sweden-Norway-boat to UK-Ireland-France...

So now, I have a million things to think about, to buy, to tune, to prepare, etc.
I'm reading through many threads here on MTBR & could pick some useful advices & good ideas. Here are some things I'm thinking about right now. If you have some advices, some tips, some links, feel free to share them, I'm probably not the only one interested in that...

*- Wheels :* I currently ride with the stock _Salsa Gordo_ rims + _Conti Town & Country_ (2,1") tires. It feels quite good for me but maybe I can find better (I'm curious about the _Schwalbe Marathon_). I'd like to try the combo _Large Marge_ + 2,5" tires but I think it could be a bad idea for a long trip...
For the front : I'm looking for a dynamo hub to power both a front & 1 or 2 rear lights. _Shimano _makes many models but I don't really realize which one would be the most appropriate...
For the rear : I was interested in an internal gear hub but I don't think it worths it. First because if something breaks on the road, it will be hard/impossible/expensive to repair it. If my derailleur break, I can ride with just 1 sprocket if needed ; if the _Alfine _or the _Rohloff _is broken or blocked, it may be impossible to continue to ride... More : it seems that with an IGH, you can't have more than one chainrig & even with a 14 speeds _Rohloff_, I won't have enough speeds to have a comfortable ride... So no IGH for me...

*- Brakes :* The Dummy is equiped with _Avid BB7_. Really don't like it ! First, I don't know why but the front disc is rubbing against the caliper's fixation :










My other bike (a _2010 Scott Aspect_) has hydraulic brakes (_Tektro Auriga_) & I love them ! Just have to touch the lever to stop the bike. Just efficiency & accuracy !
At low speeds, the _BB7 _are squeaking like Hell ! & I'm not able to tune it... I just don't know why that disc is f...ing rubbing ! Have to go to the bike store soon to fix it.
Maybe I'll install hydraulic brakes instead of those _BB7_... We'll see...

*- Computer :* Looking for a good computer to be able to collect many informations about my trip but don't really want to have a TV screen attached to my handlebar... Since several years, I'm using _Sigma _computers & am quite happy with them. So I think the _Rox 9_ by _Sigma _would be nice for me : it's small enough but it will provide me enough infos to manage my trip as well as possible.

*- Camping gear :* Have to buy everything, the list is long... I'm looking for a tent in which I could put my bike, I don't want to let it outside. Something like that but I'd like to find something lighter than 10kg...

*- Packing everything :* I saw an interesting solution used by the cargo-friendly _SelfPropelledDevo_ : a pair of _Dry Sak_ by _B.O.B_. That's exactly what I want : I could stock most of my stuff in them & could easily secure them with _Pacsafe _nets...

Well, a lot of things to think about & there are still 100 times more...


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Brakes*

Hello,

I have BB7's on my Pugsley, and I really like them. I have experience with Hayes Nine Hydraulics on a Specialized Enduro, it took me many months of tuning to get them to perform well. The BB7's have been very easy to set and forget.

The issue with the rotor rubbing on the brake mount bracket is a puzzle to me. adjusting the inboard and outboard(Red knobs) should allow you to loosen the caliper to mount screw sufficient to have it out of the way of the rotor??

Hmmm!


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi riders,



davedivided said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have BB7's on my Pugsley, and I really like them. I have experience with Hayes Nine Hydraulics on a Specialized Enduro, it took me many months of tuning to get them to perform well. The BB7's have been very easy to set and forget.
> 
> ...


Well, after a few hours tuning the screws of the brake mount bracket (& with the help of a lime), it finally doesn't rub anymore...

I know people like photos, so here are some pictures of the recent upgrades :

The front & rear lights by Busch & Müller waiting for a dynamo hub. This one should come at the end of the week. Meanwhile, the front wheel of my Scott Aspect took the place :

















A Brooks D-shaped toolbag came behind the saddle :









Always have a look behind you :









The stem received a Sigma Rox 9 :









A friend of mine borrowed to me my Scott. The other night, I went to his place & I towed it back :

























Some overall pics :

























& the best upgrades are still to come ! Just have to wait a few weeks...

Bye !


----------



## mechantbruce (Jun 3, 2011)

real nice build. I hope to be moving to France soon (Portes du Soleil region). I will be bringing my Big Dummy with Rohloff hub, stokemonkey electric assist, Schmidt Dynamo front hub, and rolling jackass center stand. There isn't a thing I regret or would change about my bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nice bike and passion 

But god damnit keep the BB7 ! Just has to fine tune the caliper's position, adjust the inboard/outboard pads position, pick up the cable slack with the barrel adjuster, then have at least 20 to 40 complete stops to break them in, then clean the pads and rotor with alcohol and you'll be good to go !

If you plan on long journey, don't take the risk of having to rely on a hydraulic system, since you can't make any quick fix in case of problem... And BB7 will serve you well, better then Trektro brakes.

Have fun,

David


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

mechantbruce said:


> real nice build. I hope to be moving to France soon (Portes du Soleil region). I will be bringing my Big Dummy with Rohloff hub, stokemonkey electric assist, Schmidt Dynamo front hub, and rolling jackass center stand. There isn't a thing I regret or would change about my bike.


Thanks ! Don't know the _Portes du Soleil_, it's in the alps, right ? You'll see : nobody in France know the BD. People would chat with you everytime you take a ride !



David C said:


> Nice bike and passion
> 
> But god damnit keep the BB7 ! Just has to fine tune the caliper's position, adjust the inboard/outboard pads position, pick up the cable slack with the barrel adjuster, then have at least 20 to 40 complete stops to break them in, then clean the pads and rotor with alcohol and you'll be good to go !
> 
> ...


Thank you ! You're right, I'll keep those BB7. I finally could tune them up & they now work pretty nice. I still prefer the feeling of hydraulic brakes but as you said, for a long journey, it will be easier to fix it.

The dynamo hub is finally mounted & the Busch & Müller lights work pretty well ! Now waiting for other stuff...


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice build for sure.I am building a Big Dummy as well it's fun to build them.Good luck on your tour I know you will have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

*Some few upgrades...*



kdc1956 said:


> Very nice build for sure.I am building a Big Dummy as well it's fun to build them.Good luck on your tour I know you will have fun.:thumbsup:


Thank you. I saw your build, a nice start ! I especially like your handlebar. I looks great & the feeling on a BD must be... different ! Have you ride it yet ?

Well, mine has just been a little upgraded...

First improvement : _Shimano_ dynamo hub...

















Now, both of my _B+M_ front & rear lights are powered.
The daylight is really bright. It's good to know that you can be seen by car drivers (in my town, there are a few bike lanes but you're often forced to ride between cars...) !
Here, 2 of the 4 daylight LED are on :








The "night light" is quite powerful. It is the most powerful I ever had so I really enjoy it. I have read that some people don't like this light. I have to specify that I ride almost always in town, so I don't need a 50 000 lumen light. So for me, this one is nice.









The rear light is... well, it's a taillight ! Bright enough to be seen & with the included capacitor, it stands on (for several minutes) when I stop at a traffic light.
























I use it with 2 _Knog_ "superbright" _Skink _taillights (one on each wideloader). So with this configuration, I can be easily seen & cars can see that my bike is especially wide.
When it's dark, I'll try to take some photos...

1 little upgrade : a bottle cage. Nothing special to say about it...









This one is nice :









I put a pair of _Big Apples_. Wanted to try bigger tires than _2.1" Conti Town & Country_ & am not disappointed ! It's very pleasant for me to ride them. When over-inflated, they are quite fast. I enjoy them much better than the _Conti_.

































I also received a pair of _B.O.B. DrySak_ :









They fit perfectly the wideloaders & are big enough to contain a lot of stuff ! To secure them, I got a pair of _Pacsafe 120l_ nets. I have to admit I have stolen this idea from _Devo_ who used to have this configuration. Thank you _Devo_ for this inspiration !

Don't have photos but there are also 2 _Ortlieb_ black _Front Roller Classic_. They will be mounted on a low-rider front rack.

Well, I think that's all for the moment.

Really, I love this bike !
Even in the steep street when I can't breath anymore, it's still a pleasure !

To be continued...


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate, Nice build. If you're still looking for tents you may want to have a look at this site.

Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

I used a SCARP II to camp at Everest Base Camp + other passes and then gave it to a couple who had cycling for 18 months and had their tent pinched in Nepal. In reality, one can expect to get 400 nights out of these tents. After that they get a bit dodgy as they are light weight.

Al


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

alanm said:


> Mate, Nice build. If you're still looking for tents you may want to have a look at this site.
> 
> Tarptent Ultralight Shelters
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link ! I'll watch it closer. Their tents are really light. Nice !

I was bored last week-end so I painted the wideloaders & the racks with a nice brown color. It is just a bomb painting. I know the wideloaders will get some scratch quite soon but well... It will last the time it will last...
I added a reflective stripe on it to be seen from the side.
I find the result like... yeah !


























































I found a friend who is OK to keep an eye (rather 8 eyes !) on my bike when I'm not at home :









Try to steal it from me & you'll finish in a silk cocoon !


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

*New upgrade !*

Hi everyone,
Here is a new upgrade for the Dummy : a (sweeeeeeet) custom front rack !










It was made by Leah "Rack Lady" Stargardter. I find it perfect. She understood exactly what I wanted, I'm more than satisfied.
Let's see some (quick made) photos after a rainy ride today...

























































So I could mount the pair of Ortlieb Front Roller which were waiting for a rack...

























I droped down the stem a little bit :








... because I have a better feeling in this position & also because I was afraid by the fact that it could make the fork tube weak & break one day (maybe I'm totally wrong but it was making me freak out !).
I'll let it like that for some time & if I find it really comfortable, I'll cut the fork tube...

Wanna make fun of me ?
A few days ago, I was doing I-don't-remember-what at the rear end of the dummy & I made a wonderful discover : there are some pockets inside the Freeloaders !!!
Seriously, I own that bike since last June & had never noticed that... A true revolution for me !
Maybe one day, I'll discover that my Dummy has a stock electric assistance or a rocket launcher !

That's all for today.
To be continued...


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

*A few more photos...*


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking bike! It has been awesome to watch this bike change of the posts you have made. Your dummy looks ready for whatever!
Also, nice Big Lebowski quote running over your frame, great movie!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks too nice to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad ass bike... where did you purchase it?

Give me a heads up when your rolling through denmark next summer.. i'll buy you a beer!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice build man!


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

backcountryeti said:


> Nice looking bike! It has been awesome to watch this bike change of the posts you have made. Your dummy looks ready for whatever!
> Also, nice Big Lebowski quote running over your frame, great movie!


Thank you. Even for me it is pleasant to watch the earlier photos & see the evolution.
That quote would be much nicer with a purple frame !



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Looks too nice to ride. :thumbsup:


You're right. I have not to reach the limit that makes you say : "I wanted a nice-looking bike but now, I find it so cool that I'm afraid to ride it" !

I saw your Big Fat Dummy. Nice ! How does it behave on trails ?



Ranger Radon said:


> Bad ass bike... where did you purchase it?
> 
> Give me a heads up when your rolling through denmark next summer.. i'll buy you a beer!


In France, we say : "it didn't fall in the ear of a deaf". It means I won't forget to make you buy me a beer !
I purchased it at Xtracycle. It is cheaper than the european dealers but you have some custom duties so I don't really knows what is the best way to buy it in Europe...



HAGASAN said:


> Nice build man!


Thanks man !


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Agent Koala said:


> You're right. I have not to reach the limit that makes you say : "I wanted a nice-looking bike but now, I find it so cool that I'm afraid to ride it" !
> 
> I saw your Big Fat Dummy. Nice ! How does it behave on trails ?


It rides surprisingly well on trails, even loaded up carrying my children. I am convinced that the 65mm wide Surly Large Marge rims and the 2.5" wide Maxxis Hookworm tires are a perfect setup for the Big Dummy.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> It rides surprisingly well on trails, even loaded up carrying my children. I am convinced that the 65mm wide Surly Large Marge rims and the 2.5" wide Maxxis Hookworm tires are a perfect setup for the Big Dummy.


Aren't they too slippery on a wet road ?


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't ride cargo bikes but you have a very good looking bike there man! do you think you can fit anything else on it still?  A bike tour of the country (for those of us whose country is pretty big...) sounds like a good idea - I bet being able to tour so many different countries on a bike would be even better. Be sure to invest in a high-quality lock or two for that as well!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Agent Koala said:


> Aren't they too slippery on a wet road ?


No, they are really confidence-inspiring on wet surfaces. I cannot say that about the stock Schwalbe Big Apple tires that the bike came with. Every time I turned around a corner (even in the dry) it felt like driving a FWD car with major understeer, but the 2.5" Hookworms really feel connected to the road surface. It is possible that the 65mm wide rims help out though, however, I noticed their roadholding abilities back when I first got the bike (put them on the stock skinny Salsa Gordo rims).


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

drblauston said:


> I don't ride cargo bikes but you have a very good looking bike there man! do you think you can fit anything else on it still?  A bike tour of the country (for those of us whose country is pretty big...) sounds like a good idea - I bet being able to tour so many different countries on a bike would be even better. Be sure to invest in a high-quality lock or two for that as well!


Well. To be honest, another upgrade would come in the next days ! But after that, it should be the last 'big' upgrade. If I continue like this, the bike will weigh 500kg !

When I let the Dummy in the street (& when I can't see it anymore), I combine a U-lock (On Guard Pitbull), a 2m cable lock & a chain lock (Kryptonite). So that I can lock both frame, wheels & saddle.
Also, I installed wheels & saddle locking skewers.
I also intend to put 1 dobermann in each freeloader & an anaconda in the front rack !
Paranoïd ? Me ?



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> No, they are really confidence-inspiring on wet surfaces. I cannot say that about the stock Schwalbe Big Apple tires that the bike came with. Every time I turned around a corner (even in the dry) it felt like driving a FWD car with major understeer, but the 2.5" Hookworms really feel connected to the road surface. It is possible that the 65mm wide rims help out though, however, I noticed their roadholding abilities back when I first got the bike (put them on the stock skinny Salsa Gordo rims).


Never noticed yet this FWD-effect & for the moment, I'm pretty pleased by the behavior of the Big Apples (on the road as on the trails). But I own them for only 2 months. I have to ride them more so that I'll have a better opinion.
I must admit that I'm quite curious about that Large Marges. I'd like to try them. I bet it must fell better on cornering than thiner rims...
Thank you for sharing your experience !
*

2 little bonus questions (about saddles) :*
- I noticed yesterday that my saddle is a lil' bit "leaned" on the left. Means that I put most of my weight (or at least most of my a.. !) on the left side.
It will probably be a source of pain...
Could it be a bad tuning problem ?
Or maybe my left leg is shorter than the right one !

- I ride with the saddle pushed forward & it feels very nice like that.
But during a ride, the saddle sloooowly slides behind. So I have to tune it again before each ride (& sometimes DURING a ride).
Anyone knows what I could do to make that saddle stop moving ?

(Could the question #2 be the answer of the question #1 ?)

If someone could help me, thank you in advance !
Good ride to all !


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate, the only thing I can think of in regards to your saddle slipping is that the clamp isn't tightening down on the rails enough. It may pay to take off the saddle, tighten the clamp right down and measure, whith a set of verniers if possable, the gap that is left in the tunnel. Then compare that to the diameter of the rails. If the clamp isn't tightening down enough, you may have to wrap a piece of shim around the rail prior to refitting it. I've owned and used a Brooks B67 for years and it's never slipped. Having a slight "nose" down attiude on the saddle is important for touring, other wise after a few days in the saddle your gonads will get bruised and really sore......::eekster: I've seen this happen when I've been guiding cycling tours.

Al


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

alanm said:


> Mate, the only thing I can think of in regards to your saddle slipping is that the clamp isn't tightening down on the rails enough. It may pay to take off the saddle, tighten the clamp right down and measure, whith a set of verniers if possable, the gap that is left in the tunnel. Then compare that to the diameter of the rails. If the clamp isn't tightening down enough, you may have to wrap a piece of shim around the rail prior to refitting it. I've owned and used a Brooks B67 for years and it's never slipped. Having a slight "nose" down attiude on the saddle is important for touring, other wise after a few days in the saddle your gonads will get bruised and really sore......::eekster: I've seen this happen when I've been guiding cycling tours.
> 
> Al


Thanks man for the advices about the saddle "touring position" !
I agree with you : this must be a tightening problem. I'll try to wrap something on the rail to make it stop slipping.

Well, here comes someting new :


























You must have recognized those bags : custom made by Porcelain Rocket.
Well, I'm not here to advertise, so I'll just say I'm very pleased with them.

I'm waiting for the sun to make more photos...


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, a Devo kit!

I admired those bags on the Porcelain Rocket's flickr. Very swank Dummy you've got there.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate,

That's one good lookin' Dummy, tell you what, if, when you ride it and discover you don't like riding in the rain, wind, sun or getting sore gonads,or you pull some gorgeous little French chikky babe in with it and she wants you to settle down and have 16 kids, make sure you let me be the first to know.....I'll take it off your hands and look after it for you ...promise......
:thumbsup::thumbsup: ring me any time, 24/7, I'll answer, promise..... 

Al


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah ah ah !
No problem, when I meet this lil' chikky, I'll call you. But you'll have to spend 1 night in a haunted house !


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet....front rack is WAY cool.....what is it made of? Any idea what the rack weights? Any more info on the person who made it?


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Agent Koala said:


> Ah ah ah !
> No problem, when I meet this lil' chikky, I'll call you. But you'll have to spend 1 night in a haunted house !


No worries mate.......


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Yogii said:


> Sweet....front rack is WAY cool.....what is it made of? Any idea what the rack weights? Any more info on the person who made it?


Hi,
I didn't weigh the rack. Now, it is mounted so it's quite hard to estimate its weight...
It's made of 304 stainless steel & the wood on it is ipe. A really nice looking wood & it's resistant for an outdoor use.

If you want to see more of Leah's work, have a look on her Flickr. She does a great job !


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello cargo-riders,

Weather was pretty nice today so I went for a little ride along the river & took some pictures :


















































Thank you _Rack Lady_ :

























A lil' focus on the Porcelain Rocket bags :

















































Love to ride...


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everybody !

Well, it's never too late : happy 2012 to all !!

Still riding the Dummy & still loving it ! Here in France, the weather is more than nice : between 25 & 28°C. A real summer time ! Perfect to ride...

Recently, I changed my cable housing. The main reason is that when I had the handlebar bag mounted, I realized that the stock housing was a bit too short. It didn't prevent to ride normally but on some hard turns of the handlebar, some cables were pretty "tense" (is that the right word ?..).
Well, I had to buy some brake & gear spare cables so I decided to also have some housing.
So I had some Alligator kit (the Sleek Glide one) in gold version. It's a detail but I think it fits pretty well on te Dummy. Judge by yourself :


















Even the Rolling Jackass could receive it :









































Dressed with the Porcelain Rocket gear :

























Another news : the 14th of april, I'm gonna start a trip from France to Finland (about 3000 km). To share photos & stories with my family, I made a blog :

http://likearollingdummy.blogspot.com

Well, it's written in french so if you're not afraid to google-translate, have a look at it !

Bye
Alex


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Putain! C'est formidable.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, a frog ! 

Ca fait bizarre de voir du français sur ce forum !
Français ?


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

Still a sweet lookin' ride dude... my offer still stands.. so i'm hoping to be able to fullfill it.. Let me know when you have some more details as to which way you're heading.. via copenhagen or with ferry from jutland...


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi !
It will be a real pleasure to taste a danish beer with you !
My plan is to arrive from the border Germany/Denmark & ride to Copenhagen. I saw I could take the train there to join Sweden.
In which part of Denmark do you live ?


----------



## kcp (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow!! Nice build and ride man!! The new cables do give some contrast against the black...it would take some getting used to for my taste. Love the info on the Marge's and the Hookworms in this thread. I have a Dummy on my list for this year (hopefully) and a tire/rim upgrade from stock is on the top of my upgrade list. Again, very cool ride, very cool indeed. Look forward to the pics as you travel on that beautiful steed!!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

14 of April eh!...I'm very envious. :thumbsup: Enjoy. Bike looks good as well. :thumbsup:

Al


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

kcp said:


> Wow!! Nice build and ride man!! The new cables do give some contrast against the black...it would take some getting used to for my taste. Love the info on the Marge's and the Hookworms in this thread. I have a Dummy on my list for this year (hopefully) and a tire/rim upgrade from stock is on the top of my upgrade list. Again, very cool ride, very cool indeed. Look forward to the pics as you travel on that beautiful steed!!


Pick up that Dummy, you won't regret it !
I think a tire upgrade must be done ; I didn't enjoyed much the stock Conti _Town & Country_ & am very pleased with the _Big Apples_.
Really like the look of the _Large Marge_'s. I'm also curious about the feeling when riding with them 'cause it would really change the shape of the tire...
Well, maybe after my tour, I'll try 'em, we'll see...



alanm said:


> 14 of April eh!...I'm very envious. :thumbsup: Enjoy. Bike looks good as well. :thumbsup:
> 
> Al


Come on ! Leave your job, take a plane & come ride by my side !


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on ! Leave your job said:


> Mate, if all goes well, this time next year, I'll be quitting work and jumping on the bike for ~ 1 year, ~15000 Km tour from Perth - Alice Springs - Mt Isa - Cape York Peninsular - Cooktown - National Bicentential Trail - Melbourne - then along the beach as much as possible to Adelaide - Perth. and I'm STRUGGLING to stay PATIENT because I want to go NOW.......
> 
> Your ride will be great :thumbsup: and I think you ought to read this link below because by the time you finish the little "warm up" ride to Finland you'll be ready to tackle something a "little" longer  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## kcp (Mar 25, 2012)

Agent Koala said:


> Pick up that Dummy, you won't regret it !
> ...


yepper, gotta be patient though, Agent K...I'm restricted to a recumbent trike for the foreseeable future until all my elbow nerve surgeries and my carpal surgeries in both hands are done...not able to ride a DF, excruciating pain. BUT, once I am done and all is good, AND I can put weight back on hands and elbows, then said Dummy will make it's presence known here!! LOL!!!


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

alanm said:


> Mate, if all goes well, this time next year, I'll be quitting work and jumping on the bike for ~ 1 year, ~15000 Km tour from Perth - Alice Springs - Mt Isa - Cape York Peninsular - Cooktown - National Bicentential Trail - Melbourne - then along the beach as much as possible to Adelaide - Perth. and I'm STRUGGLING to stay PATIENT because I want to go NOW.......
> 
> Your ride will be great :thumbsup: and I think you ought to read this link below because by the time you finish the little "warm up" ride to Finland you'll be ready to tackle something a "little" longer  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Man, what a tour !
Never went to Australia but I guess this must be a great country to ride. A 1 year trip is such a big stuff ! I wish all the best for you !



kcp said:


> yepper, gotta be patient though, Agent K...I'm restricted to a recumbent trike for the foreseeable future until all my elbow nerve surgeries and my carpal surgeries in both hands are done...not able to ride a DF, excruciating pain. BUT, once I am done and all is good, AND I can put weight back on hands and elbows, then said Dummy will make it's presence known here!! LOL!!!


Hope you'll be well soon, man. Never had this kind of injuries but my mother had carpal surgery so I can imagine how "unpleasant" & difficult it could be to ride like that...
How do you enjoy your recumbent trike ? It's said that it's slower on climbs but quite fun to ride... I'd really like to test it when I'll have the occasion.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Agent Koala said:


> Hey, a frog !
> 
> Ca fait bizarre de voir du français sur ce forum !
> Français ?


Non, j'suis 'ricain mais j'ai passé bcp de temps en France: pour faire des études, travailler et voyager.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

OMG. Speaking French here isn't tolerated by the mods


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

We don't speak french, we WRITE french !
Just kiddin', back to english now...

_lubes17319_, your french is perfect. Congrats !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yup, nice french. Almost got the Quebec accent, but still on the European side.


----------



## luv2bikewny (Apr 3, 2004)

Great build. I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it before, but what is your reason for installing the Flightdeck so far back? I think your rear end would be slightly more rigid if it was installed more forward. Just wondering.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks !
Well, the main reason is that I built the bike with a friend of mine & he just mounted the deck like that for no particular reason. & I let it like that...

I never felt any lack of rigidity & mounted like that, it allows a better accessibility to the Porcelain Rocket seatstay bag. So it's nice for me...



David C said:


> Yup, nice french. Almost got the Quebec accent, but still on the European side.


Some few "tabernacle" are missing to catch the Quebec accent !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hum, it's tabarnack and not tabernacle.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, I won't do the mistake again !
It's just the way we write it here in France, that's why I made the mistake...


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

so.. how dit it go.. you never took me up on the beer thing?


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice bike!
Kudos from France too.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Ranger Radon said:


> so.. how dit it go.. you never took me up on the beer thing?


Hey ! Didn't forget you.
But for some reasons quite long to explain, I couldn't do my trip...
No trip, no Denmark, no Legoland (I dreamt about it for many year when a child !)...
Maybe later !



tractopelle said:


> Very nice bike!
> Kudos from France too.


Hey ! Here we meet again Mr Bond !
Did you find some useful infos for you about the Xtracycle ?


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, I found a whole lot of info.
I'm still dreaming of a Big Dummy, but won't be able to afford it by a few years...
I'm searching for a good deal on a Xtracycle Freeradical, and have maybe found one (to me, it's still more expensive that it should be).
I still have to get my anvil sold to get some money, but that's not that easy.
I lent my bike to a friend for his vacation, and I feel lonely. 

Once again, congratulations on your build, your bike is gorgeous (if this term is appropriate to a bike).:thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Agent Koala,

I hope you're able to keep your bike. A pity you weren't able to make the trip but I guess it will still be there for a while  and I doubt Leggo Land is going anywhere in the near future..... 

Al


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't worry, I keep my bike & still ride it everyday !
If you want it, you're gonna have to take it from my dead body (does this sentence have a sense in English ?).


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

AK,

Sure does......  lol

Al


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

Ton Dummy est un sérieux concurrent du prochain Paris Cargo Bike Meeting, (je n'ai pas encore le droit de poster l'url) où il y a même une course de cargo bikes.

Your Dummy is a serious challenger of next Paris Cargo Bike Meeting, where there is really a cargo bike race.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah. The Paris Cargo Bike meeting was on the 24/06/12 & I saw it... the 25/06...
I'll try to be here next year !


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump for a great thread. Any updates or new adventures, Agent Koala?


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi ! It's been a while !
Well, the Big Bertha still rolls like a charm, & I still love it !
No update, I'm pretty pleased by the current setup. The Brooks saddle is better day after day, the Porcelain Rocket frame bags are just nice, versatile as I want them to be. Nothing to change for now...
I'd just like to find a pair of Surly Large Marge rims (the first ones, not the Marge Lite) to try it but : 1- It's pretty hard to find now & 2- Don't have money for that now...
I'll try to take a couple of pictures one of these days during a ride...
Bye !


----------



## minte (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats a great looking bike; love what you did to it! I have the same year Dummy and I love the black frame. Dummy's should all be black, that should be the law!

Are the long tail bikes starting to get popular in France and Europe? I've seen the Dutch style cargo bikes with the load in front, but they aren't as common here in the States. I've never had the chance to ride one, but some people really seem to love them. I prefer the Dummy because it rides just about like any other bike, but I can see some advantages to the Dutch style, too. I'm curious how people feel in Europe. I think for touring and camping I'd pick a Dummy, hands down.

P.S. Your English is great; better than lots of English speakers! Its great to hear from somebody in France, so keep the updates coming.


----------



## minte (Sep 26, 2013)

Agent Koala said:


> Don't worry, I keep my bike & still ride it everyday !
> If you want it, you're gonna have to take it from my dead body (does this sentence have a sense in English ?).


In English, you'd have to say (in your best Clint Eastwood cowboy voice) "If you want ma Dummy, your gonna have to pry it from my cold, dead fingers...".


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

minte said:


> In English, you'd have to say (in your best Clint Eastwood cowboy voice) "If you want ma Dummy, your gonna have to pry it from my cold, dead fingers...".


Ah ah, thanks for the tip !

Well, long tail & cargo bikes are not especially popular in France. Can't speak for the neighbors but some countries like Germany, Belgium or Nederlands are much more bike friendly (& cargo-bike friendly & especially Dutch style !). Here, people commute more & more by bike (because of the price of the gas & also because a lot of bike lanes are built in cities) but people generally don't know cargo bikes. At least in the western France where I live ; maybe in the east, near Belgium & Germany, they're more accustomed with those bikes...
But when french people know cargo bikes, it's almost always front load bikes. They never heard about a Big Dummy...

I agree with you. I never tried something like a Bakfiets so can't speak about them. But I love my Dummy 'cause it can be ridden just like a "normal" bike. It's just a bit longer (& when loaded, much more heavier !) but it's just a f***ing badass bike ! It was not cheap but still don't regret it ! Go Dummy !

I would go to Paris on June 29th for the Paris Cargo Bike Meeting & meet other cargo riders !


----------

